# Sky Channel - Australian racing



## pt49 (Aug 19, 2013)

I am considering moving to the Manila area but would like to know if it is possible to receive Australian horse and greyhound racing live through a TV or satellite service there.


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

U will have to ask at the swagman hotel Manila... I just spent the weekend in Angeles and watched the races at the Swagman there. I bet on the internet.

The other way is to use the internet to watch the races live on bigpond or sky racing..cheers


----------



## pt49 (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks seram.

Next question then is "What is the cost of unlimited bandwidth high speed broadband service... if its even available?"


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

I am not sure about the high speed. Gene will be able to advise on that.. I have had no trouble sitting in the swagman bar listening on the internet to sky racing and also betting with the NSW tab. In fact sitting here now at Manila domestic airport I have just logged in to my account with no problems...cheers


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

pt49 said:


> Thanks seram.
> 
> Next question then is "What is the cost of unlimited bandwidth high speed broadband service... if its even available?"


As I have oft repeated: "Google is your friend"


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Yes sir it is billfish. I would think you can get unlimited bandwidth for no more than P2000 per 30 days I believe.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

*unlimited*



jdavis10 said:


> Yes sir it is billfish. I would think you can get unlimited bandwidth for no more than P2000 per 30 days I believe.


Got it for either 1000 or 1200P on my phone a couple weeks ago, can't remember exactly which.


----------

